# What are Mathews Switchback XT's going for?



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Just shot the new Mathews Z7 and I'm in love. Thinking of buying it and selling my XT. Just wondering how much I could get for the bow by itself? No accessories. Bow is in great shape with new strings and cables. Anyone know what I can expect to get for it? Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

HunterHads said:


> Just shot the new Mathews Z7 and I'm in love. Thinking of buying it and selling my XT. Just wondering how much I could get for the bow by itself? No accessories. Bow is in great shape with new strings and cables. Anyone know what I can expect to get for it? Thanks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Most people that sell their switchy XT regret it later. I would keep it and buy your Z7,then u have a back up.


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

go to archery talk.... there are lots of them for sale there.... might be the place to even pick up the Z7...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I sold mine bare for 400, and the string and cable could use replacing.

(Although I did throw in an extra sight and rest I had no use for)

I have no regrets selling mine. I shoot better with my Z7, and it's much faster and smoother.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I would love to keep my XT but if I get a Z7 I'm going to need the money from it. I hope to get 400 for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cobb (Jan 17, 2009)

I think you'd be lucky to get $400 for a bare sbxt. I have a friend just pick one up w/ drop away rest and quiver for that price. (maybe he just got lucky)


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I guess mine wouldn't be completely bare. I would be selling it with a Mathews quiver limb savers and a limb savers stabilizer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

With a $100 quiver you should have NO PROBLEM getting $400 for it. You will not be sorry with the Z, it's a heckuva shooter. I'm probably at 1,000 + shots with mine and am just stackin arrows.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

I just bought one with a decent sight and WB rest for $440 . A friend got one for $400 with an alumium case . Been shooting the regular Switchback at 60 -70 lb and just wanted another bow at a lighter poundage . Got a 50 -60 lb. Shot the Z7 numerous times and ended up with the XT .


----------

